# Billy - 2 year old male chinchilla



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Billy came in when his owner couldn't cope.

He's a little nervous of people and needs some handling to improve on this. He will either be rehomed as a single to be introduced to others or he will be bonded here. He will be neutered before he leaves us.

Billy has some regrowing fur which makes his coat look patchy.










Enquiries to [email protected]


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Billy does now have cardboard on his shelving and a bigger cage.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Billy's previous fur slips can be seen regrowing on his side. He tries to bite when he's picked up so we are working on trust building. I'm guessing he hasn't had great handling before and we had to do a lot with him when he arrived which didn't help.

Billy will be castrated on the 21st December.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Billy's castration was cancelled due to a medical emergency we needed to pay for that week instead. He'll be done in the next week or two.

Billy remains very scared of people still. Despite our best efforts at bringing him round. His castration will help and we are looking for a foster home for him while he waits to be adopted.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Billy's attempted bonding with Kitty and Kassy did not go well. Due to his issues with people he will move to Starlight Trust Animal Rescue to be worked with a rehomed from there. They have a lot more experience with chinchillas then we do. 
Any rehoming enquiries about Billy should be directed there. Hopefully, he'll know what its like to be a loved pet soon.


----------

